# Dr, Chronic



## powerbud (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats up everyone I was wondering how long seeds usually took for delivery from the doc? How would you guys rate his seeds and business?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2006)

powerbud said:
			
		

> Whats up everyone I was wondering how long seeds usually took for delivery from the doc? How would you guys rate his seeds and business?


*Well we have never got seeds from the Doc however it usually takes anywhere from 1 to 2 weeks depending on how you paid.  *


----------



## powerbud (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks TBG.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm in the US. It took me five days with a cc order, very discreet. I'm going to stick with them!


----------



## kyle244948 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got my AK-48 seeds from the doc and they got here pretty fast. I ordered them last week on Tuesday and they arrived today. I think 7 days is very fast to the states if you ask me. Defiantly the best place to order IMHO.


----------



## Tonto (Nov 23, 2006)

I received the seeds in 3 business days. Incredible. Very stealth as well.


----------



## skunk (Nov 23, 2006)

i ordered seeds from the doc 5 days ago and he emailed me to let me know they were on the way yesterday . so that made my day.


----------



## lefty (Nov 25, 2006)

the doc rules


----------

